# Popeye in Parent Fe. Blue Ram.



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, I am frustrated, worried and confused. Last night my female ram's eye was normal and this morning it is sticking out of her head like a bubble. She is a mama right now so she has babies to take care of, which might complicate treatment. I read that popeye is caused by poor water conditions, but I do water changes often (at least once every two weeks, usually more often, but right now I just have those two rams in the 20 gal. so didn't think it would need water changes that often) and the rams bred so that obviously says something about the water quality. Plus, the fry are only about a week old and they are happy, so the water must be high quality because ram fry are very sensitive. 
I will do a water change today but cannot use gravel vac. due to fry :chair: . It is possible that popeye was introduced by a fe. guppy (now deceased), but the guy who sold me the rams told me that it wouldn't affect the rest of the fish, but obviously it did (me angry). What can I do for treatment. I have melafix, but I hesitate to use it because of the fry in the tank. Also, I would have to take out the carbon filter cartridge, which could kill the fry. I have a 5 gal., but I would have to sterilize it and re-cycle it due to its last occupant dying of dropsy, and I don't know if I have the time. Can I do salt bath, or raise the temp, or add some aquarium salt or something, please reply, this is urgent!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I know that maracyn two will treat the mother, but I don't know its effects on the fry... Good luck!


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if a saline dip would do the trick? I have never performed one, so please give me detailed instructions. Also, will a ram survive a saline dip? They are very sensitive that is why I'm not sure.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

NO! It won't help much, and it will likely do more harm. Worry about the fry first.


----------

